# Recommended bluetooth earbuds/headphones for outside work



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I wanted to ask the people here, what do you guys recommend or use for listening to music while working outside? I have some JBL over the ear noise cancelling headphones (JBL e65btc) which I like quite a bit, but when I am doing some of the more physical work they can slide and fall off my head. I am not a huge fan of earbuds, for me they tend to fall out rather easy or are not comfortable.

What do you guys recommend? I am not rich, but I will spend good money as long as it's a product I can get a lot of use out of. I want something with good sound quality, noise cancelling and that's comfortable to wear for longer periods of time. Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Been using these for a year or so.. just ok. Kinda quiet for running my mower and actually hearing music.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/3M-WorkTunes-Connect-Plastic-Hearing-Protection-Earmuffs-with-Bluetooth-Compatibility/5001789389?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-google-_-lia-_-203-_-safetyequipment-_-5001789389-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl_SHBhCQARIsAFIFRVVXjVLz-c2CBvcLja8mvSJhBB2yZop-VpDMdy0th-b9vRX-Y5dhCvQaAhNZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Got these for birthday. They're amazing. Noise cancelling and plenty loud and lots of great features.
https://www.amazon.com/Sony-WF-1000XM4-Industry-Canceling-Headphones/dp/B094C4VDJZ


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I use AirPods Pro. They never want to fall out and they are fine with all the sweating I do. They have noise canceling as well so you dont need them super loud to block out other sounds.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

david_ said:


> Been using these for a year or so.. just ok. Kinda quiet for running my mower and actually hearing music.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/3M-WorkTunes-Connect-Plastic-Hearing-Protection-Earmuffs-with-Bluetooth-Compatibility/5001789389?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-google-_-lia-_-203-_-safetyequipment-_-5001789389-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl_SHBhCQARIsAFIFRVVXjVLz-c2CBvcLja8mvSJhBB2yZop-VpDMdy0th-b9vRX-Y5dhCvQaAhNZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Got these for birthday. They're amazing. Noise cancelling and plenty loud and lots of great features.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-WF-1000XM4-Industry-Canceling-Headphones/dp/B094C4VDJZ


I have the 3M worktunes.  Very happy with them. Battery last a very long time and quality is good for the price .


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

I've been using these Isotunes for about a year. I like them a bunch. https://isotunes.com/pages/ISOtunes-free


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Another AirPods Pro user here. I use them all the time, I have a ridiculously noisy AC system that also funnels in street noise in my office at work. Active noise cancelling with the option to flip them into transparency mode with just a touch is awesome. Both my work phone and my personal are iPhones, so they function with both seamlessly and no need to pair/unpair to switch phones.

For the lawn work, I haven't had them fall out yet, and they come with 3 different ear cups to customize the fit. Very comfortable.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm an audio snob, so fidelity is important.
I went with the Bowers & Wilkins PI4 for two reasons.
First, audio is awesome.
Secondly, they have a tether, so that allows me to remove one earbud and not worry about having to put it in my pocket or case. I sometimes like to remove one to hear the mower/reel.

These do have 3 settings for noise-cancelling, but I don't now how good it is since I don't use it. They're pricey at $300, but sometimes Amazon will do a crazy sale price as low as $160.


----------



## aloxdaddy99 (Jun 11, 2021)

I use the Axil GS extreme. I originally bought them to use on the range but found something I like better for that. I use Airpod Pros while at work but they always feel like they are falling out of my ear. The Axil's that I bought last long enough for me to mow, edge and clean up.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Love my Jabra Elite 75t. They don't fall out unless you're really trying hard to make them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They would probably be too hot for me when I was walk mowing, but now that I'm riding I use some 3M WorkTunes Connect with gel cushions.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://isotunes.com/collections/top-products/products/isotunes-pro-2
Got these for Christmas, NRR rated, tether is important for me because with 2 preteens I have to pull one out of my ear approximately ever 12seconds to answer a question.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I actually am about to return my pair of 3m work-tunes. My air pods are some what louder. I'm thinking i need some type of noise cancellation headphone. I would like to hear my music instead of the engine on my zero turn. The air pods/3m tunes are just loud enough.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

AirPod Pros. You can normally find them on sale during the holidays. Lightweight, noise cancelling feature, and I don't even notice that I'm wearing them.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Another vote for AirPods Pro. I use them for working out as well as yard work. The only time I had one fall out was when I was making a trim pass around my property and a tree limb smacked the side of my head and popped it out. It would've knocked off any earbuds/headphones. lol With the noise cancellation I can barely hear my Scag while mowing, it's similar to running a tractor with an open station vs one with a cab. Sounds are still there, just really muffled.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I would recommend Shure earbuds. https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones Shure's primary business is professional in ear monitors for performance and studio use. They make wired and wireless over the ear styles. I would recommend the SE series with whatever connection system you prefer.

I have tried a lot of earbuds from the major producers to Chinese manufacture. I am a bit of a sound snob, so keep that in mind. I have not been impressed with anything you can buy at Apple, BestBuy, etc. I also have never been impressed with sound canceling. I prefer in ear sound blocking earbuds. My wife has also tried many different brands and though she isn't a sound snob, she prefers the same ones I do.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

david_ said:


> Been using these for a year or so.. just ok. Kinda quiet for running my mower and actually hearing music.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/3M-WorkTunes-Connect-Plastic-Hearing-Protection-Earmuffs-with-Bluetooth-Compatibility/5001789389?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-hdw-_-google-_-lia-_-203-_-safetyequipment-_-5001789389-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl_SHBhCQARIsAFIFRVVXjVLz-c2CBvcLja8mvSJhBB2yZop-VpDMdy0th-b9vRX-Y5dhCvQaAhNZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Got these for birthday. They're amazing. Noise cancelling and plenty loud and lots of great features.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-WF-1000XM4-Industry-Canceling-Headphones/dp/B094C4VDJZ


I also use work tunes. You can answer calls on them too. They do get kind of hot in the sun though if you're doing really physical work.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I have these but the 2nd generation instead of these newer 3rd gen and been happy with them.
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwiW6Izy5-PzAhXK4MgKHZbYBQYYABAOGgJxdQ&ae=2&sig=AOD64_0RRqOEICUhk9WIrIbPKN80Qlrvfw&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwj_qYTy5-PzAhXSQjABHQb2B7kQwg96BAgBECU&adurl=


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am bringing this back to the top.
I am happy with isotunes earbuds I have but would like to add a pair of electronic ear muffs. Been doing some basic shooting range instruction and I think electronic muffs would help me a lot, hoping to find Bluetooth as well for lawn use when cool enough out for headphones.

What do you all like?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> I am bringing this back to the top.
> I am happy with isotunes earbuds I have but would like to add a pair of electronic ear muffs. Been doing some basic shooting range instruction and I think electronic muffs would help me a lot, hoping to find Bluetooth as well for lawn use when cool enough out for headphones.
> 
> What do you all like?


Walkers if on a budget. Sordins if you would like a real nice pair that are more comfortable and reproduce/block sound better.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bose QC35's are my go to, used them for years.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

3m work tunes recommended by @Ware love them


----------

